# Alum Creek 110mph ...Doh!



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Someone said this guy was doing 110mph, throwing a rooster tail 20ft high. Looks like he had a bit of an issue... heh! There is a video of the damage which spans the entire length of the side. It is on another page, so I won't be posting da link. I think I'll just stick to the creeks where I am not slaying anything and everything right now


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

He's lucky it didn't sink
Guess he won't be going down to lake Cumberland for the 4th of July poker run ,


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

How did he have enough room to hit a 100 mph at Alum? About the time he hit 100 he'd have to shut it down due to the length of the lake. Theres no reason in the world a boat like that should be allowed on a lake as small as Alum is that has sailboats, skiers, kayaks and paddleboards on it. 
I was at Alum last week waiting to pull my boat out at Cheshire when a huge boat with 6 guys on it came flying by. He was about 10 feet outside the no wake buoy so he was legal but his wake swamped and bounced the heck out of three boats that were tied up to the docks. I know you are responsible for your wake but they just kept going until slowed down just enough to go under Cheshire bridge then kept going.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Only lake in Ohio for that is Erie


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Oh well, not surprised. It's just lucky that they didn't hurt someone.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Cheap fix just a little bondo and sanding then some spray paint and no one will ever have a clue 🤪


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

When your dumb you gotta be tough or have money...


----------



## Buckeye33 (May 18, 2021)

Next week it will be on craigs list for sale. Adult driven never wrecked.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Buckeye33 said:


> Next week it will be on craigs list for sale. Adult driven never wrecked.


😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

meisjedog said:


> Someone said this guy was doing 110mph, throwing a rooster tail 20ft high. Looks like he had a bit of an issue... heh! There is a video of the damage which spans the entire length of the side. It is on another page, so I won't be posting da link. I think I'll just stick to the creeks where I am not slaying anything and everything right now
> View attachment 471063
> 
> 
> That's crazy 🤪 Trying to showoff. Someday someone could get hurt.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

You ever notice that some time it's more dollars than sense?


----------



## jdkswhite (Jan 3, 2008)

That's crazy there needs to have a speed limit if they allow boats like on the lake. Just a matter of time before someone does get hurt. Their is no inland lakes in Ohio to accommodate that type of boat. Like Percidaeden said maybe lake Erie.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

This boat was always running around by the Cheshire ramp and I think it's even called "Money Pit". The rooster tail at 20ft is accurate.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

jdkswhite said:


> That's crazy there needs to have a speed limit if they allow boats like on the lake. Just a matter of time before someone does get hurt. Their is no inland lakes in Ohio to accommodate that type of boat. Like Percidaeden said maybe lake Erie.


People get killed at Alum every year...this year will be no different.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

CHOPIQ said:


> How did he have enough room to hit a 100 mph at Alum? About the time he hit 100 he'd have to shut it down due to the length of the lake. Theres no reason in the world a boat like that should be allowed on a lake as small as Alum is that has sailboats, skiers, kayaks and paddleboards on it.
> I was at Alum last week waiting to pull my boat out at Cheshire when a huge boat with 6 guys on it came flying by. He was about 10 feet outside the no wake buoy so he was legal but his wake swamped and bounced the heck out of three boats that were tied up to the docks. I know you are responsible for your wake but they just kept going until slowed down just enough to go under Cheshire bridge then kept going.


That buoy is off by about 50 yards!! They need to fix that, and they have about 10 missing throughout the lake!! Plus, water patrol needs to be out there every day, and they usually are NOT!! Alum Creek has become a VERY dangerous lake to include fatalities in each of the lastt 3 years. Yet, ODNR does NOTHING!!! It's sickening!! 

I heard on FB that these guys hit the rocks at Cheshire road and had a habit of not honoring no wake zones at all. Good. Karma got em!!!! I hope their insurance company tells them to go pound sand!!!


----------



## pokie (Oct 5, 2006)

I was just north of Cheshire Rd when they hit. I heard it but did not see it. They were definatley going fast and did not pay much attention to the no wake zone. Happy nobody was hurt. I cringe thinking about a family in a boat (Maybe mine) getting hit by this moron acting recklessly. I hope they find a way to keep this person off the water, we would all be safer.


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

only fish Alum on week days, then you still have some disrespectful boaters. My buddy is a new boater, he goes out of his way to not crowd a fellow fisherman, takes it overboard sometimes, we use spot lock and vertical fish the ends of points, one of those thursday night bass tounaments was launching and these guys were coming right at us, we were spot locked fishing, I told him, "you want to see how courteous Alum fisherman are wait just a minute, sure enough half of the 8 boats went flying by us 50 or 60mph within a couple hundred feet, didn't slow down, just ripped our spot....I said theirs what you get for being courteous at Alum.


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

I am beginning to dislike Alum the more I fish it. I only go on weekdays any more and it’s still pretty bad!


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Well hold onto your spinner baits, cause the overflow is ending up on Hoover. Multiple double axle trailers are in all the launch areas. All that is missing are the rooster tails. Even if there were, the rangers would look the other way. Power loading is the quick release method of choice at the ox bow ramp. Motor tilted out is also just another scoff law. Just MHO


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Am I the only one to notice there are no registration numbers on the side of the boat? I've seen other boats at Alum without numbers too. Are these guys just taking their chances with the law or is there a loophole I don't know about?


----------



## Wdw0718 (Dec 31, 2013)

codger said:


> Am I the only one to notice there are no registration numbers on the side of the boat? I've seen other boats at Alum without numbers too. Are these guys just taking their chances with the law or is there a loophole I don't know about?


If the boat is documented through the Coast Guard it will only have a registration decal, no numbers. I think the boat is out of Florida if I remember correctly.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

jdkswhite said:


> That's crazy there needs to have a speed limit if they allow boats like on the lake. Just a matter of time before someone does get hurt. Their is no inland lakes in Ohio to accommodate that type of boat. Like Percidaeden said maybe lake Erie.


There are always a few people that die from boating accidents on that lake every year.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

There should be a horsepower, length, speed, and minimum IQ limit on that lake. A few people with monster boats ruin the fun for the majority of the people. The pack of 3-4 go fast boats making laps all day long is beyond any type of common sense for an inland lake.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't care who you are, setting up chairs and watching the idiots at the ramp at Alum Creek is still good free entertainment on a Saturday or Sunday afternoon.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Wdw0718 said:


> If the boat is documented through the Coast Guard it will only have a registration decal, no numbers. I think the boat is out of Florida if I remember correctly.


Thank you for reminding me of this. When I lived in Norfolk, mt boat weighed less than 10K, so I couldn't go that route. It didn't even dawn on me when I saw photo's of this boat on a trailer (another site) that the trailer had 3 axles.


----------



## stanimals2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Exactly why I wont fish Alum on the weekend or Buckeye for that matter. Hey I have a great idea lets take some beer and a super fast boat and go race around a lake full of families and fisherman trying to enjoy the day, what could possible go wrong ??


----------

